# The case of the squeaky core.



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

I just did an underwater solve with my rubik's brand cube. Now, the core is all squeaky. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't solve underwater?


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Don't solve underwater?



Haha, very funny. I was thinking someone would help me cure it? By that I mean a way to get rid of the squeaks. Any underwater solvers out there?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 24, 2009)

By the way, why do you use badmephisto's avatar?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 24, 2009)

It must be the springs. It's normal.


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

Ellis said:


> By the way, why do you use badmephisto's avatar?


Who is badmephisto?


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> It must be the springs. It's normal.


Ack! You mean there's no way to cure my cube?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 24, 2009)

yukiwerts said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, why do you use badmephisto's avatar?
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=515
http://www.youtube.com/user/badmephisto


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

Ellis said:


> yukiwerts said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



What? Why did he take my avatar? Oh wait, he joined earlier than me. Oh snap! This is a strange coincidence.


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

Ack! Getting off topic. How can I fix my cube?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 24, 2009)

yukiwerts said:


> Ack! Getting off topic. How can I fix my cube?



Throw it away and get a new one that isn't a storebought.


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

No thanks.


----------



## PCwizCube (Apr 24, 2009)

It's not too much of a problem. Just makes a springy sound. It's not like your cube is destroyed. It comes from the springs rubbing against the screw. Or maybe the screw is wet, so it makes a sound when it's wet (bottom of shoes making a squeaky sound when rubbing against a wet floor). It might go away once it's dry (which may take a while)

If the spring is rubbing against the screw (happens often):
If you're using a DIY cube then just take out the springs and put them back in however many times until you cannot hear the sound. But I'm assuming you're using a store bought cube. You just have to deal with it until it goes away (could take months). Or just buy a new cube?

By the way there are similar threads of this topic (hearing squeaky noise):
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7123
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4922
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3781
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3624
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1498
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1148
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11236


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 24, 2009)

I would take the caps out and take the springs out to let them dry (CubeFan beat me )
If it keeps going after that, I would oil the screws/springs (not the actual cube...)


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> I would take the caps out and take the springs out to let them dry (CubeFan beat me )
> If it keeps going after that, I would oil the screws/springs (not the actual cube...)


I wish I could, but it's not a DIY, it's storebrought (and a good one too! So, I don't want to lose it!)


----------



## byu (Apr 24, 2009)

Get a DIY for sure. And if you want, maybe lubricate your cube to make the squeaks go away.

Most importantly, don't solve underwater with that cube


----------



## panyan (Apr 24, 2009)

if you do want to do underwater solves, i would lubricate with some sort of oil based lube because that will be a physical barrier for water getting into your cube.


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

panyan said:


> if you do want to do underwater solves, i would lubricate with some sort of oil based lube because that will be a physical barrier for water getting into your cube.



I thought oil-based lubricants were bad...


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 24, 2009)

I use silicone oil. It's amazing. Lot's of other people use it too.


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

Really? That's nice. Do I really have to take my caps off? Oh yeah, can I only take the caps off to remove it or do I have to cut through the core like Pestvic says?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvTncowbAjs
Can someone test this out if someone has a rubiks brand cube?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't think there's anything you can do to "fix" your cube. The springs have probably rusted, and since its a storebought you can't easily replace them. Just get a new cube :/


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 24, 2009)

yukiwerts said:


> Really? That's nice. Do I really have to take my caps off? Oh yeah, can I only take the caps off to remove it or do I have to cut through the core like Pestvic says?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvTncowbAjs
> Can someone test this out if someone has a rubiks brand cube?




You don't have to saw the center pieces off, which is what Pestvic was doing. (he was salvaging the centers so he could replace the core.) You should be able to take the center caps off with a Exacto knife, wait for it to dry, and then glue them back on.


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Nukoca. Oh yeah, by the way Sa96St, I just did the underwater solve yesterday.


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 25, 2009)

I just ruined my cube trying to take off the center caps! Wahhhh! oh well, I'll just have to buy a new one. AAhHahahahah!


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 25, 2009)

yukiwerts said:


> I just ruined my cube trying to take off the center caps! Wahhhh! oh well, I'll just have to buy a new one. AAhHahahahah!



How? In the meantime, don't throw it away. You might be able to fix it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> yukiwerts said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



How could you not know him? you know... the guy that makes those awesome youtube videos... the guy that teaches everybody tricks...


----------

